# Two or more times in a session?



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


At night, yes. In the morning, maybe not. In the morning, sex, then cuddling, then maybe.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know what's common. It doesn't sound weird to only be able to go once a night though.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


You are the same as probably 90% of the male population.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

It's not uncommon but also not universal. Teenagers are known for being ready to go more often and that ability or tendency generally decreases with age.

At 20 (when I started having sex) I barely counted the first time in a night as one since it was often over too quickly and wasn't terribly satisfying anyway. In my mid-40s I'm often one and done but not always. There have been a couple times recently where, if it has been a while (I'm in a long distance relationship) I don't even take it out.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

As a guy I like multiple sessions. I can be ready to go again after about 30 minutes pretty much any time of day. But the wife is a "one and done" person so we never go for round 2. (Well, I do but its usually on my own)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

One and done is very common for men. After an orgasm there is a refractory period, and it can take from minutes to days to be able to have an erection and/or another orgasm. When I was young, I'd be ready again in a minute or two, up to several times. Now - if we even try for seconds - it's more like 30 minutes, and it takes longer and longer if we go for more.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Everyone's refractory period is going to be different and it can even vary for the individual under various conditions. I tend to want to fall asleep after sex, especially at night. There are times, that I just don't stop after orgasm and go for a second time, but if I lose my erection after orgasm I'm going to need a little time before I can go again.

@loblawbobblog Is there a reason you are asking? Is your wife regularly asking for round 2?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I could easily do it twice, maybe 3 times... with good intervals, i.e a couple of hours between encounters...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I could easily do it twice, maybe 3 times... with good intervals, i.e a couple of hours between encounters...


How about 15 times in 24 hours, that a PB


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


I would say it's normal. 

I used to be able to go multiple times no problem, but for the most part those days are gone. Occasionally I still can if the situation is right. 

All that matters is that you and your wife are happy with the current situation.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


The more common of the male condition, but it is not uncommon to have men who can climax multiple times. Further the definition can vary a bit. As far as ejaculation goes, a man can indeed do so multiple times in a single session. There is a refractory period before it can happen again. The refractory period tends to increase after every ejaculation until there reaches a point where it's too long to wait for, so to speak. Now there are those who will claim, and I am among them, that the ejaculation and the orgasm are two different things, but men rarely ever learn to separate them. I have actually experienced the phenomenon. Not often, but I have. That period, going by what I've read and experienced, seems to be shorter in recovery time. However, at least by my limited experience, the orgasm is much more intense with the ejaculation than without.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Everyone's refractory period is going to be different and it can even vary for the individual under various conditions. I tend to want to fall asleep after sex, *especially at night*. There are times, that I just don't stop after orgasm and go for a second time, but if I lose my erection after orgasm I'm going to need a little time before I can go again.
> 
> @loblawbobblog Is there a reason you are asking? Is your wife regularly asking for round 2?


I think this is part of why men are "one and done" as a majority. We, as humans in general, tend to have more sex when we go to bed, or at least in these modern times. So we kind of condition ourselves to ending sex with our sleep period. I used to be able to pull extra rounds when having sex during the day, but hardly ever at night.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


Depends how horny I am and how satisfied I am at the end.
Most of the time, yes, once is enough.

That may mean I was only moderately horny and/or it may also mean she has satisfied me completely.
And vice versa - if I do go for round 2 or 3, it's because I am either super damn horny and/or I ain't satisfied with round 1 or 2.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Common. Most men have a refractory period. When you ejaculate, there are some powerful hormones released that causes you to lose your erection and lose interest in sex at least for a while. Also, "cuddle" hormones are increased. When you are young, physically, you can recover pretty quick and even if desire is low, you are able to get another erection. As you age, the refractory period gets longer, like hours or even a full day. I have heard some older men in their 70's or 80's may need two or three days.

These hormones is why most men can't ejaculate but one time without loosing their erection. There are a few men that don't have this and can ejaculate more than once and never lose their erection. It is the same reason many woman are multi-orgasmic, they produce a lower amount of the hormone that causes erection lose in men.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

At age 61, one and done. It’s many years since my best: four times in about 10 hours. I was 27. Shot blanks 4th time. Outta ammo. My GF was upset, lol, but she emptied the tank.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Back in my twenties I dated a guy who would sometimes like to have sex twice in a row in the morning, but I always felt like it was more about his ego than about having an enjoyable experience. Having sex again immediately after having just had an orgasm doesn't feel great to me (my body needs time for the tension/desire feelings to build back up--I am not a multiple O girl) and I'd tell him that but he'd want to do it anyway and then he'd be like "can you even believe it, how I can come twice in an hour? Pretty unbelievable, right? Not many guys can do that you know, you're pretty lucky to be with me" and I would be sore and hungry and just want to go get breakfast for the love of god.
There are lots of reasons he is an ex but that's on the list.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Chaotic said:


> Back in my twenties I dated a guy who would sometimes like to have sex twice in a row in the morning, but I always felt like it was more about his ego than about having an enjoyable experience. Having sex again immediately after having just had an orgasm doesn't feel great to me (my body needs time for the tension/desire feelings to build back up--I am not a multiple O girl) and I'd tell him that but he'd want to do it anyway and then he'd be like "can you even believe it, how I can come twice in an hour? Pretty unbelievable, right? Not many guys can do that you know, you're pretty lucky to be with me" and I would be sore and hungry and just want to go get breakfast for the love of god.
> There are lots of reasons he is an ex but that's on the list.


Sounds like it was all about him, not about you AND him. Kinda selfish on his part.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

On the weekends on average say 50% once in the morning, and once mid afternoon or evening as it depends on schedules with family.

Once a night Tuesday thru Wednesday is typical but now and then Mondays too. Generally one or two weeknights no sex, due to schedules. 
It's always quality, the difference is time spent. 45 minutes to 1.5 hrs average I guess. Some weekends longer if a special time.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I am good for two usually. That hardly ever happens because my wife has the big O and she’s done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

loblawbobblog said:


> To be blunt, after climaxing I don't feel like having sex for the rest of the night. I always make sure my wife cums first, usually via oral, and I can last a good amount of time, and I like a postcoital cuddle, but I'm a one and done guy. Common or no?


It was common for me to be 1 and done, until I got put on Tri-mix. Now it’s why let a good h*rd on go to waste? 2x for me now yes please.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If her legs ain't shaking you ain't done. Out of ammo? Finish her off with your hands.


----------

